# SABENA και SAS (Scandinavian Airlines System)



## Costas (Jul 31, 2010)

Φλαμανδός τουρίστας μου είπε τα εξής καλαμπούρια (η κουβέντα ξεκίνησε από την Ολυμπιακή...):

SABENA: *S*uch *A* *B*loody *E*xperience *N*ever *A*gain

SAS (1): *S*ame *A*s *S*ABENA

SAS (2): *S*ex *A*nd *S*andwiches


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2010)

Αυτά δεν μπορούσαν να λείπουν από το σχετικό νήμα (όπου και βρίσκονταν τόσο καιρό, άλλωστε ):


Zazula said:


> Για τη χιουμοριστική μετατροπή των υφιστάμενων ακρωνυμίων σε άλλα, ιδού τι συμβαίνει στην αγγλική:
> http://www.b737.org.uk/airlineabbrevs.htm
> http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/showthread.php?t=31464
> http://www.aviation-fr.info/jokes/abrev.php


----------

